# дать ремня



## yoku

Доброго утра всем!
Почему это высказывание так говорится? Или это исключение, по правилам должно быть дать ремень, если передать это, и дать ремнём, если побить этим. А дать ремня можно говорить, если ремень является одушевлённым существительным. Я запутался.
Заранее спасибо!


----------



## Maroseika

yoku said:


> Доброго утра всем!
> Почему это высказывание так говорится? Или это исключение, по правилам должно быть дать ремень, если передать это, и дать ремнём, если побить этим. А дать ремня можно говорить, если ремень является одушевлённым существительным. Я запутался.
> Заранее спасибо!


Это очень интересный вопрос.
Здесь ремень имеет ту же форму, что и в выражениях:
- дать хлеба (вместо "дать хлеб")
- взять рыбы (вместо "взять рыбу")
- насыпать соли (вместо "насыпать соль").
Нужно объяснять разницу в указанных случаях? Во французском это, кажется, называется частичным артиклем.
То есть *дать ремня* = дать *порцию ремня* = дать порцию берёзовой каши.
Есть и другие похожие выражения: 
- дать раз*а* (стукнуть кого-нибудь один раз)
- устать мальц*а* (немного устать)
Оба эти выражения - просторечные.


----------



## Ptak

Дать (некоторое количество) ремня.

Выпить (некоторое количество) воды.
Хочу (некоторое количество) пива.
Насыпь (некоторое количество) соли.

и т.д.


----------



## marina6

Сожалею, но объяснить, почему выражение "дать ремня" используется именно таким образом, я не смогу. Однако хочу заметить, что "дать ремня" употребляется только в одном значении, а именно, "наказать при помощи ремня". Сравните:
1. Отец дал своему сыну ремня, потому что тот провинился. = Отец наказал своего сына, ударив его ремнём.
2. Отец дал своему сыну ремень, потому что его брюки спадали. (Сын теперь может надеть ремень, и его брюки больше не будут спадать.)

Поэтому объяснение Maroseik'и меня не убеждает, поскольку "порция ремня" вызывает у меня ассоциацию, что ремень (как вещь, принадлежность) просто порезали на части и "дали мне 1 часть ремня"="в руках я держу 1 часть от разрезанного ремня (а не весь ремень)".

Впрочем, с хлебом, рыбой и др. примерами такое объяснение понятно, но всё-равно не однозначно:
1. Я дала им хлеба. = Я дала им часть хлеба (другую часть хлеба я оставила себе).
2. Я дала им хлеба. = Я дала им весь хлеб, который у меня был.
Просто смысл, который вкладывается в это предложение, немного другой:
Я дала им хлеба. = Я дала им не масло, не мясо (и т.д.), а именно хлеб. 
При этом ни мне, ни моему собеседнику не важно, отдала ли я весь свой хлеб или только его часть.
То же верно для всех приведённых выше примеров (с солью, пивом и т.д.): здесь важно, какой "предмет" отдают, а не в каком количестве.


----------



## Maroseika

marina6 said:


> Впрочем, с хлебом, рыбой и др. примерами такое объяснение понятно, но всё-равно не однозначно:
> 1. Я дала им хлеба. = Я дала им часть хлеба (другую часть хлеба я оставила себе).
> 2. Я дала им хлеба. = Я дала им весь хлеб, который у меня был.
> Просто смысл, который вкладывается в это предложение, немного другой:
> Я дала им хлеба. = Я дала им не масло, не мясо (и т.д.), а именно хлеб.
> При этом ни мне, ни моему собеседнику не важно, отдала ли я весь свой хлеб или только его часть.


Боюсь, что не могу с вами согласиться. Обычно форма родительного падежа в подобных случаях используется с неисчислимыми существительными:
*хочу счастья, желаю удачи, здоровья не купишь,* 
а винительного - с исчислимыми существительными:
*хочу куклу, украл бриллиант* и т.п.
Но некоторые исчислимые существительные могут иметь неопределенность, сближающую их с неисчислимыми.
В частности, различие в формах *дать хлеба *и* дать хлеб* следующее:
*- дай хлеба* - я прошу неопределенное количество хлеба или хлеба неопределенного вида , т.е. - *любого и сколько угодно, *только дай
*- дай мне хлеб* *-* дай мне именно вон тот хлеб (мы знаем, о каком именно хлебе идет речь, сколько его и т.п., т.е. речь идет об определенном хлебе).

Еще пример:
*налей мне вина *- т.е. либо на столе есть несколько видов вина, либо один вид, но я не уточняю, сколько именно прошу налить
*налей мне вино -* на столе только один вид вина

Таким образом, *дать ремня* - наказать неопределенным количеством ударов ремня неопределенной силы (на усмотрение палача), в отличие от, например, *стегни его пять раз ремнем, только не сильно* (все равно безобразие).


----------



## Etcetera

marina6 said:


> Сожалею, но объяснить, почему выражение "дать ремня" используется именно таким образом, я не смогу. Однако хочу заметить, что "дать ремня" употребляется только в одном значении, а именно, "наказать при помощи ремня".


А еще оно может употребляться в переносном значении, но это будет звучать очень неофициально.


----------



## marina6

Maroseika said:


> Таким образом, *дать ремня* - наказать неопределенным количеством ударов ремня неопределенной силы (на усмотрение палача)...


Вот с этим я действительно соглашусь. К счастью, люди, которые позволяют себе подобное, не настолько кровожадны, чтобы описывать такое во всех подробностях: с точным количеством ударов, да ещё применённой при этом силой!



Maroseika said:


> Еще пример:
> *налей мне вина *- т.е. либо на столе есть несколько видов вина, либо один вид, но я не уточняю, сколько именно прошу налить
> *налей мне вино -* на столе только один вид вина


2-й вариант - спорный вопрос. Возможны 2 ситуации:
1) на столе есть 1 бутылка вина и n-ное количество бутылок с другими напитками, т.е. мне предстоит сделать выбор. Если я предпочитаю вино, то скажу примерно так: "Налей мне (ещё) вина."
2) у сидящих за столом нет выбора: только вино и только одного вида. Тогда просьба "налить" примет вид:  "Налей мне (ещё)." Зачем говорить "вино", если и так понятно, что больше ничего не нальют?


----------



## cyanista

Maroseika said:


> Еще пример:
> *налей мне вина *- т.е. либо на столе есть несколько видов вина, либо один вид, но я не уточняю, сколько именно прошу налить
> *налей мне вино -* на столе только один вид вина



Можно не согласиться?  

Я бы *в любом случае *сказала "налей мне вина/чаю/воды" и *никогда* "налей мне вино/чай/воду".


----------



## Maroseika

cyanista said:


> Можно не согласиться?
> 
> Я бы *в любом случае *сказала "налей мне вина/чаю/воды" и *никогда* "налей мне вино/чай/воду".


А в таком примере:
*Порезать огурчика в салат*? - огурцы есть-есть!
*Огурец в салат порезать*? - в наличии 1 (один) огурец.


----------



## cyanista

Maroseika said:
			
		

> *Порезать огурчика в салат*? - огурцы есть-есть!
> *Огурец в салат порезать*? - в наличии 1 (один) огурец.


Извините, что такое  "есть- есть"? "Много"??? Интересное выражение. 

Я это истолковываю несколько иначе:

*Порезать огурчика в салат*? - неизвестно, сколько огурцов порежут.
*Огурец в салат порезать*? порежут один огурец, даже если есть десять.

Но это нюансы. Теперь объясните мне пожалуйста, как это доказывает вашу точку зрения?  Огурец - исчисляемое существительное, вино неисчисляемое. Я остаюсь при своём мнении - "налей мне вино" звучит не по-русски.


----------



## Etcetera

"Налей мне вино" действительно звучит странно, соглашусь.
Что касается "Порезать огурчика в салат", то я бы так тоже не сказала.


----------



## Maroseika

cyanista said:


> Извините, что такое "есть- есть"? "Много"??? Интересное выражение.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Есть-есть = конечно, есть.
> Нужна определенная интонация, думаю, всякий носитель языка понимает, какая.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Я это истолковываю несколько иначе:
> 
> *Порезать огурчика в салат*? - неизвестно, сколько огурцов порежут.
> *Огурец в салат порезать*? порежут один огурец, даже если есть десять.
> 
> Но это нюансы.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Не думаю, что это нюансы, напротив, в этом-то и дело: не важно, сколько огруцов в запасе, главное - речь во втором случае идет именно об одном огурце, поэтому он в винительном падеже, как и полагается добропорядочному исчислимому существительному.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Теперь объясните мне пожалуйста, как это доказывает вашу точку зрения? Огурец - исчисляемое существительное, вино неисчисляемое.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> Почему же вино - неисчисляемое? Вина Молдавии, например.
> Другое дело, что в контексте "налей мне вина" существительное *вино *выступает в обобщенном, неисчислимом обличии, как огурчик в *порубить огурчика в салат.*
> 
> 
> 
> Я остаюсь при своём мнении - "налей мне вино" звучит не по-русски
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Пяточка - Народная алкашная*
> 
> Водку залей мне в глотку,
> Купи селедку, и огурцы скорей открой.
> 
> Водку, налей мне водку, нарежь селедку,
> Уходим мы сейчас в запой.
> ...
> 
> *Алишер Навои*
> О кравчий, в чашу мне налей вино,
> Пускай рубином светится оно.
> 
> Не говори, что яхонта в нем цвет,
> Оно рубин, какого ярче нет.
> ...
Click to expand...


----------



## Ptak

Maroseika said:


> Есть? Есть! = конечно, есть.
> Нужна определенная интонация, думаю, всякий носитель языка понимает, какая.


Нужна просто определенная _пунктуация_


----------



## cyanista

Ммда, признаюсь, я плохо знакома с "народными алкашными". Вы так тоже говорите, Маросейка?  По моим - наверное мелкобуржуазным - представлениям следует говорить "разливать водку", но "налить кому-то водки".



Maroseika said:


> *Алишер Навои*
> О кравчий, в чашу мне налей вино,
> Пускай рубином светится оно.



В том-то и дело: эти примеры не равнозначны. После налить можно употреблять как винительный так и родительный падежи, но они не всегда взаимозаменяемы. Налить *в чашу/стакан/бокал* вино, или, скажем, чай *в чашку*, конечно, можно сказать. Точно также можно налить кому-то стакан (Вин.) воды и т.п. Но *налить кому-то* (+ неопределенное количество напитка) должно сопутствоваться родительным падежом, иначе это звучит в высшей мере странно! Я вижу, что правило выходит очень узкое, но я его, честное слово, не сама изобрела!



> Нужна просто определенная _пунктуация_


Спасибо, Ptak, гораздо яснее.  Также возможно, что Maroseika имел в виду, "Огурцы? Есть, есть!"


----------



## Maroseika

Ptak said:


> Нужна просто определенная _пунктуация_


Так тоже можно, конечно.
Но это - совсем не тот случай.


----------



## marina6

Ptak said:


> Maroseika said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Есть? Есть! = конечно, есть.
> Нужна определенная интонация, думаю, всякий носитель языка понимает, какая.
> 
> 
> 
> Нужна просто определенная _пунктуация_
Click to expand...

Или жестикуляция?



			
				Maroseika said:
			
		

> Порезать огурчика в салат? - огурцы есть-есть!
> Огурец в салат порезать? - в наличии 1 (один) огурец.


Извините за "интимную" подробность, но салат с огурцами и помидорами, например, я просто не ем. Потому, если бы я делала такой салат для кого-то другого, и произнесла фразы, предложенные Maroseika, то получилось бы где-то так:
1. Порезать огурчика в салат? - Да. - А сколько: один или два? Или, может, все порежем?
2. Огурец в салат порезать? - Да. - А сколько: один или два? Или, может, все порежем?
И не вижу никакого криминала ни в первом, ни во втором случае. Выбор формы слова (огурец\огурцы\огурчик\огурчики) здесь - дело случая: слишком уж обыденная ситуация, чтобы задумываться над этим.



			
				Maroseika said:
			
		

> Originally Posted by Maroseika
> Алишер Навои
> О кравчий, в чашу мне налей вино,
> Пускай рубином светится оно.


Вот интересно, был бы у нас Пушкин или Лермонтов, если бы все рифмы должны были соответствовать разговорному языку?


----------



## Maroseika

marina6 said:


> И не вижу никакого криминала ни в первом, ни во втором случае. Выбор формы слова (огурец\огурцы\огурчик\огурчики) здесь - дело случая: слишком уж обыденная ситуация, чтобы задумываться над этим.


Я с вами согласен - криминала нет, и в наше время рассматриваемая тонкость многими ни мало не учитывается.
Тем не менее, она есть и придает речи точности и прелести.
Вообще же, язык можно свести и вовсе к тысяче слов, а падежи упразднить за утомительностью. С помощью жестов и мимики нужную мысль до адресата донести почти всегда удастся. А нет - и ладно, вряд ли мысль того стоила...


> Вот интересно, был бы у нас Пушкин или Лермонтов, если бы все рифмы должны были соответствовать разговорному языку?


Штука в том, что рифмовать - дело нехитрое.
До того нехитрое, что теперь уж и не рифмуют (разве только для спорту - венок сонетов и все такое).
Хороший поэт не станет подгонять смысл под рифму: что хотел сказать, то и скажет.


----------



## Kolan

Я, всё-таки, попытаюсь вернуть дискуссию к *ремню*. Кроме как *дать* ремня, его ещё можно с равным успехом *всыпать*. Последнее точнее описывает процесс, намекая на его некоторую продолжительность, а, следовательно, может претендовать на использование "частичности" после себя во фразе. *Всыпать* (некоторое количество ударов)* ремня.*


----------



## Etcetera

*Всыпать ремня*? Никогда не слышала.
А вот просто _всыпать_ можно.


----------



## Kolan

Etcetera said:


> *Всыпать ремня*? Никогда не слышала.


Вам, можно сказать, повезло.  Можно, да ещё как, и именно *ремня*. Выражение совершенно устойчивое, означает непродолжительную антипедагогическую порку без избытка садизма во времена не столь отдалённые  

_Дать_ ремня = скорее, _врезать разок_ ремнём. Но можно понять, как и порку вообще, без уточнения длительности и интенсивности, однако, довольно эмоциональную с обоих концов пресловутого _ремня_.


----------



## Etcetera

Похоже, Вы правы. Я попробовала поискать это словосочетание в Гугле, и получила более 12 000 ссылок. Зато поиск на _дать ремня_ дает более миллиона ссылок.


----------

